#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Übelkeit durch Angst? >

## Sonny021

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich habe mal im Internet geschaut und bin auf diese Seite gestoßen. 
Ich versuche mein Leiden mal zu erklären. 
Mir ist ständig in vielen Situationen übel. Ich kann euch mal ein paar jüngste Beispiele nennen. 
Ich musste von Arbeitsamt einer Maßnahme machen. Was für mich so kein Problem ist. Als ich dann mit den leuten in einem Raum saß war mir sehr übel. Ich habe auch geschwitzt. Ich weiß net ob es was damit zu tun hatte. Um mich von der Übelkeit abzulenken habe ich versucht nich dran zu denken. Ich habe mir immer gesagt das nichts ist und ich gesund bin. Ich kratze mir auch immer am Finger. Alles um mich irgendwie abzulenken. Nach 45 min habe ich das Projekt abgebrochen und bin zum Arzt gegangen. Mein Hausarzt hat mich dann mit verdacht auf magen darm krank geschrieben. Als ich wieder zu hause angekommen bin ging es mir wieder gut. 
Ein weiteres Beispiel.
Ich habe eine Frau kennengelernt und diese hat mich vor ein paar Tagen besucht. Ich bin immer rumgelaufen und habe mich versucht abzulenken. Aber die übelkeit herrschte wieder. Nach ca 3-4 stunden wo wir dann Film schauten ließ die übelkeit nach aber ging nicht weg. Ich war immer auf den Sprung ins Bad zu rennen. 
Ein kleines hab ich auch noch.
Am Freitag stand ich an einer vollen Kasse in der Kaufhalle. Mir wurde wieder übel und ich bagann leicht zu schwitzen. Ich habe schon mit den Gedanken gespielt alles hinzulegen und die Kaufhalle zu verlassen aber ich habe es dann doch durchgestanden. 
Diese 3 sind nur ein sehr kleiner Teil an Beispielen den ich hier nennen könnte. Die einzigen Personen wo ich selten mal mit übelkeit zu tun habe sind meine mum, ihr freund und meine schwester. Selbst bei Jahrelangen Freunden den ich vertraue ist die Übelkeit zu gegend. 
Oder ob ich zu einem Termin muss. Selbst beim benutzen der öffendlichen Verkehrsmittel. 
Natürlich habe ich bereits die Symthome meinem Arzt mitgeteilt. Bluttest, Magenspiegelung... Keine Ergebnisse. 
Nun würde ich mich gerne bei einem Psychologen vorstellen um mir helfen zu lassen. Diese Übelkeit drängt mich zu entscheidungen die mein Leben betreffen. 
Hat jemand einen Rat für mich was ich machen kann? 
Gruss Sonny

----------


## dreamchaser

Hast du denn deinem Hausarzt mal erzählt, wann diese Übelkeit immer auftritt und dass du den Verdacht hast, dass da eine psychische Komponente mitspielt??
Diese Übelkeit könnte einerseits etwas mit der Angst vor (fremden) Menschen zu tun haben, oder auch vor den fremden Orten (kommt die Übelkeit auch vor, wenn andere bei dir sind?) oder noch durch andere (unbewusste) Ängste bedingt sein. Um das genau herauszufinden ist ein Psychologe sicher ein guter Weg.

----------


## Sonny021

nee das es nur an son orten auftritt habe ich Ihm nicht erzählt weil ich mir immernoch sehr unsicher bin ob es wirklich eine Kopfsache ist. Is irgendwie nicht leicht für mich damit klar zu kommen.  
Ja es ist auch in meiner eigenden wohnung das problem

----------


## dreamchaser

Du solltest deinem Hausarzt das erzählen, damit er es auch einordnen kann. Gerade wenn die körperlichen Befunde wie eine Magenspiegelung unauffällig sind. Dein Hausarzt sollte dein erster Ansprechpartner sein, er kann dich dann weiterüberweisen.

----------


## Sonny021

Hab gehört das man bei einem Psychologen sich erstmal einen Kassenarzt raussuchen muss, dann ein termin, und nach den ersten Gesprächen wird das denn mit der Krankenkasse geklärt ob eine Behandlung vom Pyschologen notwendig ist.

----------


## sei

Das Problem sind die langen Wartezeiten, du kannst dir eine Liste von Psychologen die Kassen zugelassen sind von von der Kasse zuschicken lassen, suchst dir dann mehrere heraus und machst Termine. Du kannst auch zu mehreren gehen, dazu hast du jeweils 5Std. zur Verfügung und bei dem mit dem du am besten kannst, bleibst du dann. Das Beste ist natürlich immer erst der Weg zum Hausarzt, er kann dir vielleicht auch eine Therapierichtung empfehlen z.B. Verhaltenstherapie.  
Den Satz verstehe ich nicht ganz:
....Hab gehört das man bei einem Psychologen sich erstmal einen Kassenarzt raussuchen muss,.......
Einen Arzt hast du ja schon, ein Psychologe muss für die Kasse zugelassen sein wenn diese die Behandlung zahlen soll, er kann auch Arzt sein aber das ist meist nicht so. Ich selber habe die Empfehlung für eine Therapie vom Psychiater bekommen und mir dann einen Termin gemacht und den Antrag ect. hat der Therapeut fertig gemacht, er hat auch eine Diagnose gestellt. Es ging also erst mal gar nicht über meinen Hausarzt, das hat alles der Psychologe erledigt und vom HA habe ich mir nur die Überweisung geholt.
Wenn deine Symptome dich zu sehr beeinträchtigen kannst aber auch zusätzlich zu einem Psychiater gehen, da kannst du dich über eine medikamentöse Behandlungsmöglichkeit informieren. Das hat den Vorteil das sich die Symptome bessern können bevor eine Therapie greifen kann und du hast dann mehr Ruhe um dich auf die Therapie zu konzentrieren, wenn diese greift kann der Arzt die Medikamente wieder ausschleichen lassen.

----------

